# Green Motor Sport EV Motor kit



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't think that kit has nearly enough power for a 4 passenger EV. I read up on the website you listed, and it's designed for small vehicles, such as motorcycles or ATVs. It's listed as a 48 volt system, which to me says that it's for small applications.

I would suggest you contact the company and see what they think, say with a 1200 KG EV. Usually a DC system should be at least 96 volts, and I wouldn't touch an AC system unless it was at least 84 volts, 144 to 288 would be better.

I do see they offer high voltages, and even a Dual Motor setup, which would be a nice package if it can pull a 1200KG car.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

thesgc said:


> i don't think that kit has nearly enough power for a 4 passenger ev. I read up on the website you listed, and it's designed for small vehicles, such as motorcycles or atvs. It's listed as a 48 volt system, which to me says that it's for small applications.
> 
> I would suggest you contact the company and see what they think, say with a 1200 kg ev. Usually a dc system should be at least 96 volts, and i wouldn't touch an ac system unless it was at least 84 volts, 144 to 288 would be better.
> 
> I do see they offer high voltages, and even a dual motor setup, which would be a nice package if it can pull a 1200kg car.


+1 sgc

.....


----------

